# Murdannia Sp.



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Species of the genus of Murdannia were rarely introduced in old literatures of aquarium plants, only a few professional botanic books told us that the genus does have aquatics, and here is the proof. Obviouly they can grow submergedly in soft water preferably. Do these plants with different colors belong to a single species?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That looks similar to a Polygnum sp., but what is the fine-leaved plant behind it?


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

That is the suspected yellow-leafed type of Ludwigia.inclinata var. verticillata ‘Pantanal’, which I have already post on the forum.


----------

